# Kindle Solar Charger?



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Really any battery pack should be fine - it just may not work well with the fluctuations is charging directly from a solar panel. I use goal zero stuff, and use the panels to charge battery packs which charge devices. The kindle battery doesn't need much juice - even a pretty small battery should get you through the grand canyon. The Goal Zero Venture 30 is nice because it is waterproof.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a 26000mah Anker battery pack that has smart charging, pushes the right amount of juice regardless of the device. It'll charge my phone and usb speaker half a dozen times before needing a recharge itself, I don't even bother bringing my solar panel anymore.


----------

